# Dessert



## bookslover (Feb 17, 2007)

How come you can't get English toffee ice cream anymore? I haven't seen it in years.

And, cheesecake! When I was a kid, if you ordered it in a restaurant, you got this little skinny piece at a fairly high price. These days, you get a nice-sized hunk that isn't markedly more expensive than other items. Must not be the real thing...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2007)

bookslover said:


> How come you can't get English toffee ice cream anymore? I haven't seen it in years.
> 
> And, cheesecake! When I was a kid, if you ordered it in a restaurant, you got this little skinny piece at a fairly high price. These days, you get a nice-sized hunk that isn't markedly more expensive than other items. Must not be the real thing...



I think I've seen English toffee ice cream lately, but I don't eat much ice cream in the winter.

Oh, I think the cheesecake is the real stuff. I suppose it depends on where you get it. Get a lot larger portions these days.

I use to make THICK cheesecake from scatch.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 17, 2007)

I think Haagen Daz still has the english toffee ice cream\but some people say it is actually too sweet
and I know it is a rotating flavor with Baskin Robbins so it comes and goes sort of seasonal

but until then try this:

English Toffee Ice Cream recipe
2 Heath bars, coarsely crushed
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup water
2 cups half-and-half

Combine all ingredients and put into an ice cream freezer container. Freeze as per manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think Haagen Daz still has the english toffee ice cream\but some people say it is actually too sweet
> and I know it is a rotating flavor with Baskin Robbins so it comes and goes sort of seasonal



You beat me to the punch...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 17, 2007)

blhowes said:


> You beat me to the punch...



Yeah! Thought I saw it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 17, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Yeah! Thought I saw it at Wal-Mart.



Shoot, now I have to go to the "evil" Wal-Mart to get it...(heh, heh)


----------



## gwine (Feb 17, 2007)

We had some Edy's Cookie Dough for a late night snack. One of my favorite things to do is eat ice cream in the middle of winter. Walking on our tile floor bare-foot is just ahead of it.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2007)

gwine said:


> We had some Edy's Cookie Dough for a late night snack. One of my favorite things to do is eat ice cream in the middle of winter. Walking on our tile floor bare-foot is just ahead of it.



Well, it's what makes you the manly man you are, Gerry!


----------

